# Romantic Road



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

We are off to the Dolomites on 3 June and intend to take around 7 days going down the Romantic Road. Are there any places that are a 'Must See' that should not be missed and are there any recommends for Stellplatz sites? (We have a Toad!) I have ordered the Bord Atlas from Vicarious Books and should get it today.
It is also the intention to stay in the Fussen area for a few days so any recommends for places of interest and sites would be very much appreciated.

Regards

Roger


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

First of all if you have a look at my write up on >Ferienstrassen< there is a good link for the Romantischestrasse there along with a few other routes.

2 stellplatze I could recommend for larger outfits along the way would be >Rothenburg Ob Der Tauber< parking is just opposite the medaeval town, well worth a visit.
At the other end of the route >Fussen< comes recommended to, take in a visit to the fairytale castles at Neuschwanstein while you're there.

There are many others along the way, check out the other entries in our stoppover databse, there's few in there. A lot of German stellplatze are geared up for larger outfits, when you get your bordatlas, look for the entries with the <12> meter logo in the entries.

Finally, have a good look through the 'Germany touring' forum that you're in now :wink: , loads of info there.

Have a good one 

Pete


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

It's official.... I am jealous! You MUST stay a night or two in Rothenberg ob der Taube, a medievil fortified little city. Dinklesbuhl up the road (about 20km in the direction of Fussen) is nearly as quaint. There are no doubt many more spots along the Romantic Strasse that I have never been but you can explore and then later tell me! Have a lovely trip.... you will.

Shane.....


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SueandRoger said:


> We are off to the Dolomites on 3 June and intend to take around 7 days going down the Romantic Road. Are there any places that are a 'Must See' that should not be missed and are there any recommends for Stellplatz sites? (We have a Toad!) I have ordered the Bord Atlas from Vicarious Books and should get it today.
> It is also the intention to stay in the Fussen area for a few days so any recommends for places of interest and sites would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Peejay's blog is a good start for information: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-215.html

Someone else asking for similar information here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-47107.html

You might find this useful too: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43432.html

It's worth trawling the Germany Touring forum using a range of search criteria.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Whatsa toad 8O


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Regret that we never got as far as Fussen but 3 "must see" places are Rothenburg, Nordlingen and Dinkesbuhl. There are Stellplatze near each one. Make sure you climb the Watchmans Tower in Nordlingen.

The Romantic Road is truly wonderful.

Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

And what's more. You can walk all the way round the medieval walls in Nordlingen. You can see them here from the afore-mentioned tower.










Ian


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*romantic road*

we did this route last year i can honestly say it was fantastic.
If you pm me i may be able to send you some literature i still have.

Dinger


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Dinger

You have a pm.

Roger


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's a direct link to the füssen Stellplatz which I can highly recommend.

http://www.wohnmobilplatz-fuessen.de/index.php?id=2&L=2

If the weather is good take a trip up on the Tegelbergbahn Cable Car, and get some cracking views on the way.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Never saw you all when we were there last year! It is a brilliant motorhome area with lots of stoppong places and things to see.


----------

